# Nautilus och åäö

## hrnick

Jag har ett problem med nautilus, alla å, ä och ö ser nämligen ut som små frågetecken. Jag misstänker att det är något teckentabell-relaterat problem för jag har satt alla typer av LC_*-värden till sv_SE i /etc/env.d/02locale (enligt denna tråd) men det fungerar ändå inte.

När jag testade att skapa en mapp i nautilus med namnet "ÅÄÖåäö" fick den namnet "Ã?Ã?Ã?Ã¥Ã¤Ã¶" när jag sedan tittade på den i en xterm och åt andra hållet får mappen namnet "������" i nautilus. Några idéer om vad som kan tänkas vara fel?

----------

## kallamej

 *henrik wrote:*   

> När jag testade att skapa en mapp i nautilus med namnet "ÅÄÖåäö" fick den namnet "Ã?Ã?Ã?Ã¥Ã¤Ã¶" när jag sedan tittade på den i en xterm

 

Så ser det ut när något som är kodat med UTF-8 tolkas som ISO-8859-1.

----------

## hrnick

Tack för ditt svar!

Går det att ändra vilken teckentabell nautilus använder?

----------

## kallamej

Nautilus väljer teckentabell baserat på LANG.

----------

